# Why is my Turkey Black?



## equinn (Nov 29, 2016)

Hi All,

I have seen posts about black turkey on here, and I think it boils down to the quality of the smoke.  There's stuff about not overloading the hopper, and opening the exhaust, etc.  But I have a pellet smoker, that is supposed to feed the pellets in by an auger all automatic-like.  When the smoker is turned off, it automatically cleans the fire box. How can I adjust the smoke quality?

I used apple wood pellets from Camp Chef and I set the temperature to 225 and I waited about 2 hours (I always wait at least 30 minutes to make sure the temp stays stable because I had an incident one time with the temperature sensor).  Then I put in my birds (actually 2 bone in breasts about 8 pounds each).  After about an hour, they were black.  They tasted fine, mind you.  But they weren't very appealing with that black skin.  Sorry, I have no pics.

So how can I get them to be a nice golden brown AND have a nice smoke flavor?  I'm looking to do another one for Christmas.

Appreciate any advice.

Thanks.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 29, 2016)

Several things can cause the skin to go black. Smoke quality is one item. Sugar in the rub, or brine is another, especially when cooking at higher temps. 

Your smoke should be very light, thin blue to not being able to see it all. White smoke is bad.


----------



## gary s (Nov 29, 2016)

You have a Pic ?   Keeping your Chimney damper closed or almost closed causes stale smoke and makes for a dark smoke,

Here is mine I did in my RF using Oak with a little Hickory

After you get the color you are looking for tent your bird with foil, that will really help in not let it getting any darker,













IMG_20161124_131115_291.jpg



__ gary s
__ Nov 24, 2016


----------



## equinn (Nov 29, 2016)

What temperature are you guys using?


----------



## hardcookin (Nov 29, 2016)

I smoke my turkey @ 300 on my offset. I use cherry wood.
Here is my Thanksgiving turkey.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/254793/thanksgiving-pics


----------



## equinn (Nov 29, 2016)

hardcookin
. That's beautiful!!  That's what I want. I think I'll practice on some chickens between now and Christmas.


----------



## hardcookin (Nov 29, 2016)

Equinn said:


> hardcookin
> . That's beautiful!!  That's what I want. I think I'll practice on some chickens between now and Christmas.


Thank you!
Sounds like a good plan!


----------



## marctrees (Nov 30, 2016)

Ballpark 300f +   for poultry. For skin goodness to eat.

Equinn -      Blackness is usually due to sugar on surface.

I LOVE sweetened meats, but the sugar content of your applications whatever they are, rubs, sauce, etc., Will blacken.

We often make "sweet steak"

Chuck steak crosshatch cut like Waffle fries,see through like a screen  if you pick it up, covered in Soy sauce  and ketchup and LOTSA brown sugar, garlic, coarse black pepper.

Tends to turn black on edges,  but not overly burned  sugar tasting.

But clearly beginning to "caramelize", slightly beginning to "Burn".

If you want sweet on anything, put on last half hour or so.

Like if at 225, last hour. Maybe 90 minutes.

If hotter, like 300, last 30 - 45  minutes. Marc


----------



## marctrees (Nov 30, 2016)

The GaryS photo is about the ideal target, w/o sugary sauce.

W Sugar, will be darker.   Marc


----------



## equinn (Dec 4, 2016)

So I bought a new temp probe. This one has both the grill and meat temps. Set the smoker to 275 and my thermometer says it's 322. Which one should I go by?

I opened up the exhaust as far as it will go and I only see the heat coming from there. A wee bit of smoke. Assuming that's right?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 4, 2016)

Did you test your new therm?

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...is-212-f-an-accurate-measure-of-boiling-water


If so and it checked out trust it.


----------



## marctrees (Dec 4, 2016)

I wanted to check, yet again, after a few months, my Polder.

To lazy to boil water.

Wiped it off on my T shirt been wearin for 3 days, and put under my tongue.

Settled at 98.7, close enough for me.    Marc


----------



## equinn (Dec 4, 2016)

So it's at 300 with the exhaust wide open. I'm using apple wood. This is what the chicken looks like after an hour. I'm very sad now. 













IMG_6453.JPG



__ equinn
__ Dec 4, 2016


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 4, 2016)

Hmmm, The Turkeys that often walk through my yard are black too, but they're Wild & still have their Black feathers on.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 4, 2016)

Sugar can't burn at temp below 320. Honey can as low as 225. If your temps are accurate, exhaust open, all that is left is the brand of Pellets being used. Try somehing else...JJ


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 4, 2016)

Or something isn't working right with the pellet smoker.  
It almost appears that the fire pit is getting overloaded with pellets and they aren't burning properly. An inefficient burn would produce awful smoke that could cause that too. 

Are the pellets you are using 100% apple wood or is there a filler?


----------



## equinn (Dec 4, 2016)

Well they say 100% applewood. They're from Camp chef. When looking at the exhaust it was almost clear. I thought that was what I needed. I don't think it's carmelized sugar or honey because I can wipe some of the black off.


----------



## sqwib (Dec 4, 2016)

It's soot.
Try less smoke.
Try different pellets.
Make sure chicken skin is dry once in the smoker.
Place a baffle or something next to the poultry in the path of the smoke to deflect smoke

If it happens again squirt with some water and wipe down the poultry and Pat dry.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 4, 2016)

What brand of pellet smoker are you using? When was the last time you cleaned out the fire pot? Door can also form from the pelllets being overloaded into the fire pot and not burning completely. There may be an issue with the auger.


----------



## marctrees (Dec 5, 2016)

That's somekinda layman's terms "Soot"

Black crap smoke.

I'm a newbie, someone help here.

Intake air shut off or WTH ???

Dang, the stuff that can happen.  

Something very odd. 

Was that REALLY @ 300 for an hour??????

Looks like a cold singed deadddd  Karkass.

So sorry.

Also, did someone drive over it?        

Nothing good to say, Very sorry,  Ban me maybe for insolence.    Marc

I see tread marks.

May or may not be Positraction. (My Cousin Vinny) reference.

Marc


----------



## marctrees (Dec 5, 2016)

So I looked over the Camp Chep website, they at least seem to be responsible, probably are, probably.

Lets get details from you, so we can  figure what you got goin on, so your next product comes out good.

Stuff happens, the next one will be DEE LISH.      Marc


----------



## drewed (Dec 5, 2016)

IF you can wipe (some) of the black off, then it is soot.  

I'd try different pellets - make sure all the old pellets are out of there.

Even if your grill says 200 and it is cooking at 350 it shouldn't burn a bird to black in an hour.

Rather that goofing up a full bird - test with boneless skinless chicken breasts.  They are very cheap.  You only need to cook one at time, for testing.


----------



## equinn (Dec 5, 2016)

Yes, definitely soot.  I was reading on another forum and found that it might actually be the smoker.  Seems GMG older Daniel Boones like mine have an issue with the controller that could cause this.  Working with them now to get this fixed and I will post back my results.

On another note, I finished cooking the bird and then washed off as much of the soot as I could and then put it under the broiler to brown the skin a bit.  Helped a little with the appearance.  It tasted wonderful.  We still ate it.


----------



## equinn (Dec 6, 2016)

Thought this might be helpful to some folks.  I got this from GMG Technical Support.  As for me, I have cleaned out the fire pot and made sure #7 & 8 are not the problem.  Going to give it another try tonight.  If it still doesn't work, I'll be requesting a new controller.













Sooting1.png



__ equinn
__ Dec 6, 2016


















Sooting2.png



__ equinn
__ Dec 6, 2016


















Sooting3.png



__ equinn
__ Dec 6, 2016


----------



## equinn (Dec 11, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

Thought I'd come back and let you all know what happened.  I contacted GMG and they gave me the list that I post previously.  Nothing worked, so I contacted them again and they were very good about sending out the controller.  That did the trick!  I now have golden brown chicken!  Yay!


----------



## pops6927 (Dec 11, 2016)

Glad you solved the problem! :)


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 11, 2016)

Equinn said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Thought I'd come back and let you all know what happened.  I contacted GMG and they gave me the list that I post previously.  Nothing worked, so I contacted them again and they were very good about sending out the controller.  That did the trick!  I now have golden brown chicken!  Yay!


That's Great !!

A Golden Brown Turkey or Chicken is much Prettier!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------

